# Duplicate Postings in Every Forum



## debster (Dec 17, 2012)

I see duplicate posts of every thread in every forum I have checked. Is it just me or are you all seeing this too?


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm not seeing it.

I'm also on a handheld device and view this site through an app.


----------



## BFGuru (Jan 28, 2013)

I am in an iPad and I am seeing doubles as well.


----------



## debster (Dec 17, 2012)

BFGuru said:


> I am in an iPad and I am seeing doubles as well.


OK, so it seems to be a site issue. I will attempt to figure out what moderator(s) to inform. Thx


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Our programmers are working on the site right now. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

yes I see it too


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

yes I see it too.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

¡¡uʍopǝpısdn sı ƃuıɥʇʎɹǝʌǝ ʍou ʇnq ǝuoƃ ǝɹɐ sǝʇɐɔıldnp ǝɥʇ


----------



## debster (Dec 17, 2012)

:smthumbup:Thanks for fixing it so promptly!


----------

